# Harness question



## ThunderingHooves (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello everyone. 

I would like to train my boer wether to eventually pull a wagon/cart. He is around 1 1/2 right now and from what I'm reading is a good age to start ground driving. I would like to look at getting him a harness. I know they have harness for goats, but I was wondering if a mini horse harness would work for him? Are there any reasons why it wouldn't work?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## wyomingtrapper (Mar 27, 2014)

I will qualify my statements by, I don't know. However, I expect you will find some differences between both size and conformation between your goat and a horse. That being said, you may be able to adjust the harness, or customize it, so it fits. If you are willing to study up on the makings of a good harness, you can probably make one. It likely won't save you much money, but you can custom build to your animal with growth in mind.

Here's a start: http://www.hobbyfarms.com/hobby-farms-editorial-blogs/sue-weaver/make-goat-harness-for-pulling.aspx

In lieu of the cinch knots she recommends, one could sew in buckles for easier adjustment...


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Sep 24, 2014)

wyomingtrapper said:


> I will qualify my statements by, I don't know. However, I expect you will find some differences between both size and conformation between your goat and a horse. That being said, you may be able to adjust the harness, or customize it, so it fits. If you are willing to study up on the makings of a good harness, you can probably make one. It likely won't save you much money, but you can custom build to your animal with growth in mind.
> 
> Here's a start: http://www.hobbyfarms.com/hobby-farms-editorial-blogs/sue-weaver/make-goat-harness-for-pulling.aspx
> 
> In lieu of the cinch knots she recommends, one could sew in buckles for easier adjustment...


I was thinking about getting a mini harness because sometime fairly soon I was going to look at getting a mini horse. I liked the idea of possibly being able to use it with either or. However if it's not going to work then it won't work. I do paracord horse tack as well. Do you think if I made a harness out of paracord, with proper padding of course, It should work to pull stuff? That way it would be fitted to him and made to fit his style of body.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought a slightly modified Size "A" mini horse harness for my goats from Northwest Mini Tack. The only change really was that I had them remove the crupper and fasten the back strap to the hip strap. I also ordered it without a bridle and overcheck, which reduced the price a bit. I got one in betathane because it's so much nicer and easier than nylon. I really love it! 

I'm not sure how well it will fit a 1 1/2 year old. I ordered it when my wether was 1 1/2 and he barely was big enough to fit in it (and he's a really big boy). He didn't fill it out well until this year, and there is still plenty of room for him to keep growing. You can also begin ground driving before you get a harness (in fact, I think the full harness gets in the way). A halter, reins, surcingle, and whip (I use a dressage whip) are what you need to get started. Treats and an assistant help a lot too.


----------

